# PLAY = WORK - WORK = PLAY



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I have GUN DOGS - out the front door - they go 2 work - not all the time LOL - bumpers - pheasant or quail wings - dead bird find - hand signals - whistle - this never stops - end of day - 1 tired mutt - sorry 2 say - PIKE & I - never get a day off - if just 1 recall - he is at work !!!!


----------

